# Αντιιικός, αντι-ιικός, αντιικός ή αντιπώς τελικά;



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος είναι αρκετά εύλογος στην απορία του. Και με την ευκαιρία, υπάρχει άλλο τέτοιο παράδειγμα (τρια ιώτα ή, γενικότερα, τρία ίδια γράμματα) στα ελληνικά —γιατί στα γερμανικά μετά την ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση, όσα *τριπλά* σύμφωνα θέλετε... π.χ. Pappposter (πόστερ από χαρτόνι, Papp).


----------



## Kalliana (May 25, 2009)

Πιστεύω πως το "αντι-ιικό" είναι καλύτερο, αν πρέπει να βάλεις μία λέξη μόνο. Το "αντιιικό" πάντως δεν το έχω δει πουθενά γραμμένο ως τώρα και ούτε έχω ξανακούσει για λέξη με τρία "ι". Άσε που κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον καθαρά ιατρικό όρο θα έπρεπε να είναι "αντιβιοτικό" εξαρχής.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 25, 2009)

Το αντιιικό το γράφει η Καθημερινή.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

*αντιιικός*: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=14251.0


----------



## Elena (May 26, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Πιστεύω πως το "αντι-ιικό" είναι καλύτερο, αν πρέπει να βάλεις μία λέξη μόνο. Το "αντιιικό" πάντως δεν το έχω δει πουθενά γραμμένο ως τώρα και ούτε έχω ξανακούσει για λέξη με τρία "ι". *Άσε που κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον καθαρά ιατρικό όρο θα έπρεπε να είναι "αντιβιοτικό" εξαρχής*.



Διαφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω (παύλα, το ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά με τρία -Μπαμπινιώτης κ.λπ. -άλλο αν το αποφεύγω μια και δεν γράφω παιδιίατρος... :), αλλά μια και το έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν δεν θα απαντούσα αν δεν έβλεπα το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο. Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να εξηγήσετε τι εννοείτε; Δεν φαντάζομαι να αναφέρεστε στην ετυμολογία του -viral, virus (π.χ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_of_virus#Mass_noun_in_Latin), αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ και σε τι άλλο θα μπορούσατε να αναφέρεστε... Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια διευκρίνιση. 

@Σάκης: Ωραία χρόνια -τόση ενέργεια!


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Να προτείνω εναλλακτικά, αντί για antivirus και άλλα παραδοσιακά μέσα, και αυτή την καταπληκτική θεωρία μαζί με συμβουλές για την ευεξία του πισί μας, από το Institute of Holistic Computer Wellness...


----------



## Kalliana (May 26, 2009)

Elena said:


> Διαφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω (παύλα, το ότι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά με τρία -Μπαμπινιώτης κ.λπ. -άλλο αν το αποφεύγω μια και δεν γράφω παιδιίατρος... , αλλά μια και το έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν δεν θα απαντούσα αν δεν έβλεπα το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο. Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να εξηγήσετε τι εννοείτε; Δεν φαντάζομαι να αναφέρεστε στην ετυμολογία του -viral, virus (π.χ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_..._noun_in_Latin), αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ και σε τι άλλο θα μπορούσατε να αναφέρεστε... Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια διευκρίνιση



Φαντάζομαι εννοούσε το "antivirus" όπως το συναντάμε στο πεδίο των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, που από όσο έχω καταλάβει είναι δάνειο ως έννοια από την ιατρική. Ωστόσο μάλλον ο/η drsiebenmal μπορεί να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα μιας και ήταν δική του η ερώτηση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Φαντάζομαι εννοούσε το "antivirus" όπως το συναντάμε στο πεδίο των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, που από όσο έχω καταλάβει είναι δάνειο ως έννοια από την ιατρική. Ωστόσο μάλλον ο/η drsiebenmal μπορεί να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα μιας και ήταν δική του η ερώτηση.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Elena αναφερόταν στην μετάφραση του antivirus ως αντιβιοτικό, άρα στο δικό σου μήνυμα. Αλλά πρέπει να το διευκρινίσει η ίδια.
Σημ. Είναι Ο drsiebenmal. Υπάρχει και gender στα στοιχεία του.


----------



## Kalliana (May 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι Ο drsiebenmal. Υπάρχει και gender στα στοιχεία του.[/COLOR]


Ούτε και το είδα, thanks


----------



## Farofylakas (May 26, 2009)

Στην περίπτωση τής Πληροφορικής _αντιβιοτικό _και _αντιιικό _φαίνεται να είναι καί οι δύο δόκιμοι όροι. Πριν λίγες ημέρες μάλιστα άκουσα τον υπουργό υγείας κ. Αβραμόπουλο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) να χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη _αντιιικό _σχετικά με την περιβόητη γρίπη των χοίρων. Αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η επιφύλαξη ως προς τα τρία συνεχόμενα γιότα.

Η εξάπλωση τής λέξης _αντιιικό _οφείλεται μάλλον στο ότι αυτή ευδοκίμησε στον τομέα τής Πληροφορικής από κόσμο που δεν είχε σχέση με την ιατρική και προτίμησε μια λέξη με ευκρινή σημασία: _αντιιικό _δηλ. _κατά τού ιού_. Τις περισσότερες φορές η λεξιπλασιά του απλού ομιλητή είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, και η πιο εύλογη.



Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει και gender στα στοιχεία του.[/COLOR]



Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τάχα να πούμε _αντιιικό _για _antivirus _όταν θα πούμε _gender _αντί _γένος_. Μήπως είναι τελικά καιρός να εξελληνιστεί η Λεξιλογία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2009)

Η ερώτησή μου ξεκίνησε από το πεδίο των Η/Υ (και ναι, θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ να έχει καθιερωθεί το «αντιβιοτικό» που χρησιμοποιώ στον προφορικό μου λόγο αντί να θυμάμαι τα «ιείην, ιείης, ιείη» κάθε φορά που μεταφράζω/διορθώνω/επιμελούμαι την απόδοση του antivirus που έχει επικρατήσει).

Μελέτησα το νήμα που υποδείξατε στο άλλο φόρουμ (και από εκεί κατάλαβα ότι το θέμα δεν είναι 100% σαφές, άρα δεν μπορώ να υποδεικνύω στους συνεργάτες μου κάτι οριστικό) εκτός αν κατάλαβα λάθος  

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, δεν υπήρξα ποτέ επισκέπτης εκείνου του φόρουμ (και πολύ πρόσφατος σε ετούτο εδώ) και όπως είδα, δεν έχει και νόημα να πάω εκεί να ξανανοίξω τη συζήτηση. Θα ήταν πολύ τολμηρό να ζητήσω από κάποιους που είχαν συμμετάσχει/πρωτοστατήσει σε εκείνη τη συζήτηση να συνοψίσουν εδώ τα κυριότερα αποτελέσματά της; *Νίκελ*, αν δεν σε ενοχλεί υπερβολικά η συνεχής αναμόχλευση της δυσάρεστης κατάστασης με τους ποικιλώνυμους User;


Καλλιάνα. No problem :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η επιφύλαξη ως προς τα τρία συνεχόμενα γιότα.


Σωστό μεν, αλλά (πέρα από τη φυσική απλοποίηση σε άλλες λέξεις με το αντί + φθόγγο i που χάνεται ) οπτικά φέρνει σε γραμμικό κώδικα |||... Αντίχριστο, καταλαβαίνεις, μην πάμε γυρεύοντας. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Τις περισσότερες φορές η λεξιπλασιά του απλού ομιλητή είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, και η πιο εύλογη.



+1 από μένα γι' αυτό. Η λεξιπλασία που συνάντησα πρόσφατα και που με έβαλε σε πειρασμό να την χρησιμοποιήσω (αν και λάθος) ήταν η ευκολομνημόνευτη.



Farofylakas said:


> Μήπως είναι τελικά καιρός να εξελληνιστεί η Λεξιλογία;



Ή να τοπικοποιηθεί;


----------



## Farofylakas (May 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Σωστό μεν, αλλά (πέρα από τη φυσική απλοποίηση σε άλλες λέξεις με το αντί + φθόγγο i που χάνεται ) οπτικά φέρνει σε γραμμικό κώδικα |||



Κάθε άλλο, το *ΙΙΙ* φέρνει σε "_γλώσσα μηχανής_", δηλ. στο πραγματικό σώμα του ιού και τού αντιιικού που στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά σειρές δυαδικών αριθμών (0 και 1).

*ΟΙ ΙΟΙ* έχουν σαν λέξη όλο το δυαδικό μεγαλείο που τους αρμόζει. Γιατί όχι και τα αντ*ΙΙΙ*κά; γιατί να τους στερήσουμε την δυαδική δύναμή τους;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Κάθε άλλο, το *ΙΙΙ* φέρνει σε "_γλώσσα μηχανής_", δηλ. στο πραγματικό σώμα του ιού και τού αντιιικού που στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά σειρές δυαδικών αριθμών (0 και 1).
> 
> *ΟΙ ΙΟΙ* έχουν σαν λέξη όλο το δυαδικό μεγαλείο που τους αρμόζει. Γιατί όχι και τα αντ*ΙΙΙ*κά; γιατί να τους στερήσουμε την δυαδική δύναμή τους;


Καλό :) Εσυ έχεις και υιική σχέση με το αντικείμενο (πληροφορική)...


----------



## Farofylakas (May 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Καλό :) Εσυ έχεις και υιική σχέση με το αντικείμενο (πληροφορική)...



Πράγματι, μια _υιική_ σχέση. Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής πειραματίστηκα και δημιούργησα έναν ιό. Πιστεύω πως είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον πρόγραμμα που έχω γράψει. Να πω πως παρέμεινε ένα εργαστηριακό πείραμα• δεν τον κυκλοφόρησα ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Παρότι στη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ (σελ. 26) ξεχνάνε την περίπτωση που το ενωτικό χρησιμοποιείται σε σύνθετες λέξεις, το ενωτικό δεν έχει καταργηθεί σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση, έστω κι αν θεωρείται λάθος να χρησιμοποιείται σε λέξεις όπως *_αντι-εξουσιαστές_, *_αντι-βιοτικό_. Σύμφωνα με τον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_, αλλά και από την πείρα μας, ξέρουμε ότι θα δούμε συχνά το ενωτικό σε νέες ή περιστασιακές συνθέσεις (π.χ. _αντι-λαζοπουλικός_) ή «εκεί όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων (π.χ. _παν-ρωσικός, παν-πολιτειακός, πάν-χαζος, πάν-χοντρος_)». [Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε κάποιο σύνθετο με «ν-π» χωρίς ενωτικό, αλλά τα _πανρωσικός, πάνχαζος, πάνχοντρος_ κυκλοφορούν άφοβα πλέον.]

ΛΝΕΓ και Ορθογραφικό έχουν *αντιιός* (χωρίς ενωτικό). Το *αντιός* είναι νόμιμο, αλλά, εκτός από γραφικό, δεν συνηθίζεται (βλέπε _αντιισταμινικά, αντιιδρωτικό, αντιιατρικός_). Από το _αντιιός_ θα προκύψει *αντιιικός* με τρία γιώτα — δεν μπορεί να γίνει έκπτωση σ’ αυτή τη διαδρομή εκτός αν την επιβάλει αργότερα η χρήση. Για να μην εμποδίζεται «η αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων» νομιμοποιούνται όσοι γράφουν *αντι-ιικό* (άλλωστε έτσι διαβάζεται). Ωστόσο, με πάμπολλα έγκυρα ευρήματα για το νομιμότατο *αντιιικό* χωρίς ενωτικό, πιστεύω ότι όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί μπορεί και να το αιτιολογήσει. Αλλά και όποιος προτιμά να χρησιμοποιεί άλλη εκδοχή, προφανώς πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να αιτιολογήσει τη δική του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Νίκελ. Άρα είναι ίσως κατάλληλο αντικείμενο για εσωτερική προδιαγραφή...


----------



## Farofylakas (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε κάποιο σύνθετο με «ν-π» χωρίς ενωτικό



Έχουμε τις _πά*μπ*ολλες_ _φορές_ :)

Συχνά ακούω _πανίβλακας _και προσωπικά δεν μου κάθεται. Προφανώς η λέξη συμπαρασύρεται από το _πανηλίθιος_. Σκέφτομαι πως μάλλον θα έπρεπε να λέμε _πάμβλακας _όμως... φαίνεται πως έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## Elena (May 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Elena αναφερόταν στην μετάφραση του antivirus ως αντιβιοτικό, άρα στο δικό σου μήνυμα. Αλλά πρέπει να το διευκρινίσει η ίδια.



Πώς να κάνεις λάθος; Quote: ναι... Bold στην πρόταση που με ενδιαφέρει: ναι. Τι άλλο να έβαζα; Αστεράκια στην πρόταση; :)




Εντελώς παρεκβατικά...
ευρήματα στο PubMed από το 1943 :) και ευρήματα σε αγγλοελληνικό (ιατρικό) λεξικό (και για το «antiviral» και για το -πολύ σπάνιο πια- «antivirotic» -λίγο πιο πάνω από το αντιιός (χωρίς παύλα)) από το 1957. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Συχνά ακούω _πανίβλακας _και προσωπικά δεν μου κάθεται. Προφανώς η λέξη συμπαρασύρεται από το _πανηλίθιος_. Σκέφτομαι πως μάλλον θα έπρεπε να λέμε _πάμβλακας _όμως... φαίνεται πως έχει επικρατήσει.


Υπάρχει και η άποψη ότι είναι _πανύβλακας_ (από το _πάνυ_).
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,3166.msg19507.html#msg19507
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,3111.msg23895.html#msg23895

ΥΓ @ userX: Το ζιπάκι που 'κανα απ' τις σχετικές σελίδες δεν τις δέχεται η εδώ vB για attachment λόγω υπέρβασης του (πολύ χαμηλού) ορίου μεγέθους αρχείου που 'χει τεθεί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ @ userX: Το ζιπάκι που 'κανα απ' τις σχετικές σελίδες δεν τις δέχεται η εδώ vB για attachment λόγω υπέρβασης του (πολύ χαμηλού) ορίου μεγέθους αρχείου που 'χει τεθεί.


Όχι ζιπάκι, pdf πρέπει να βάλεις, που έχει όριο 976 kb.
Δοκίμασα εγώ να το κάνω pdf, αλλά κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά και μου βγάζει ελαττωματικούς όλους τους χαρακτήρες που έχουν τόνους. Μπορεί κάποιος να με φωτίσει τι να ρυθμίσω;


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Το ζιπάκι είναι πανεύκολο γιατί σώζω τις σελίδες σε .mht και μετά τις ζιπάρω (δύο κινήσεις, 4"). Αν στις .mht πάω να κάνω Convert to PDF μεσολαβεί το Word και βγάζει μόνο ό,τι φαίνεται στο Print Preview (οπότε χάνονται τα περισσότερα). Επιλογές με κοπιπάστα σε Word ή Frontpage κλπ μου φαίνονται μανούρα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Ορίστε το ένα pdf, με τη συμβολή του αγαπητού drsiebenmal.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει και η άποψη ότι είναι _πανύβλακας_ (από το _πάνυ_).



Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.. Συνεχίζω όμως να έχω την αίσθηση πως η λέξη απλά συμπαρασύρθηκε από το _πανηλίθιος_.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Και άλλα δύο pdf από τα λινκ του Ζαζ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.. Συνεχίζω όμως να έχω την αίσθηση πως η λέξη απλά συμπαρασύρθηκε από το _πανηλίθιος_.


Με αυτό που λέτε συμφωνεί και το ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλά επειδή είπατε πως δεν σας κάθεται (ενώ εγώ πχ δηλώνω καταγοητευμένος από την εκφραστική δύναμη αυτής της λέξης), σας πρόσφερα και μια εναλλακτική ετυμολόγηση να 'χετε κατά νου, να οπτικοποιείτε τη λέξη με ύψιλον, για να μην ενοχλείστε. :)

@Αλεξάνδρα: Πήρες το κολάι, βλέπω...


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> @Αλεξάνδρα: Πήρες το κολάι, βλέπω...


Δεν πήρα το κολάι, ο drsiebenmal τα έφτιαξε. Ακόμα περιμένω να μου πει κάποιος τι να ρυθμίσω στο Acrobat για να μου βγάζει σωστά τα ελληνικά φοντ.


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2009)

Ποια είναι η καυτή Νάταλι Θάνου που διαφημίζεται στα πεντέφ της Αλεξάνδρας;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Τι να σου πω; Μάλλον πρέπει να ρωτήσεις στο φόρουμ που τη διαφημίζει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 27, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.. Συνεχίζω όμως να έχω την αίσθηση πως η λέξη απλά συμπαρασύρθηκε από το _πανηλίθιος_.


Κι εγώ προτίμηση στον πανΥβλακα γιατί (πέρα από το "πάνυ" που έχει και το γούστο το) νομίζω ότι πράγματι συμπαρασύρθηκε (και ταιριάζει τονικά) αλλά από τον *πανύψηλο*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ακόμα περιμένω να μου πει κάποιος τι να ρυθμίσω στο Acrobat για να μου βγάζει σωστά τα ελληνικά φοντ.


Αν πας από Adobe PDF Toolbar > Convert Web Page to PDF... τότε ορισμένοι χαρακτήρες (οι τονισμένοι, συνήθως) εμφανίζονται ως bullets, άρα το pdf που λαμβάνεις είναι άχρηστο. Αυτό δεν διορθώνεται αλλάζοντας το encoding τής σελίδας.

Αν αντιθέτως πας από το μενού File > Print... και επιλέξεις τον εκτυπωτή Adobe PDF, τότε όλοι οι χαρακτήρες εμφανίζονται σωστά. Για να διασφαλίσεις ότι οι σελίδες σου θα εμφανίζονται στο σωστό πλάτος (δηλ. δεν θα κόβεται κάποιο τμήμα στο δεξί τους μέρος), προτού επιλέξεις την εκτύπωση πηγαίνεις στο Print Preview... και παίζεις με το ποσοστό σμίκρυνσης (~80% είναι εντάξει, το Shrink To Fit μην το εμπιστεύεσαι). Αυτά με Acrobat 7 Pro.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 26, 2009)

Να αναστήσω τη συζήτηση; Εφόσον το αντι δεν μπορεί να χάσει το «ι» και εφόσον η λέξη είναι «ιικός» γιατί δεν προκρίνεται η χρήση της λέξης με το ενωτικό να τελειώνει και η ιστορία;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα για να βάλουμε ενωτικό; Τα τρία γιώτα; Γιατί λ.χ. δεν βάζουμε ενωτικό στα αντιιατρικός, αντιιδεαλιστικός, αντιιδεοκρατικός, αντιιδρωτικός, αντιιμπεριαλιστικός, αντιιντελεκτουαλιστικός, αντιισταμινικός. Και η λέξη *αντιιικός* υπάρχει στα λεξικά (Γεωργακάς, ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 26, 2009)

Δεν είπα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ενωτικό. Είπα γιατί να μην προκρίνουμε τη χρήση της μορφής με οτ ενωτικό έναντι των άλλων μορφών. Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς τα τρία γιώτα στη σειρά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2009)

Οι κανόνες της γλώσσας και τα λεξικά λένε «τρία γιώτα στη σειρά» και εμάς μας αρέσουν και αισθητικά («α ο άνθρωπος συνέζευξεν επιμελητής μη χωριζέτω»). Όμως είμαστε άνθρωποι με ευρύνοια: γράψ' το με ενωτικό αν σε βολεύει εσένα. (Και φρόντισε να μην είναι επιμελητής ο Ζαζ.  )


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι οι εφημερίδες που παρακολουθώ online έχουν προτιμήσει την απόδοση αντι-ιικός. Όσο για τις ειδήσεις του Mega, ο υποτιτλιστής έλυσε το πρόβλημα με δικό του τρόπο: έγραψε αντιϊκός, δηλαδή μόνο δύο γιώτα και διαλυτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2009)

Πάντως τα διαλυτικά είναι λάθος σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

Προφανώς, τα διαλυτικά μπήκαν εκεί για να βοηθήσουν την ανάγνωση. Που να είχε και τρία ι στη σειρά...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2009)

Να καταλάβω το υφέν για να βοηθηθεί η ανάγνωση — αλλά τα λάθος διαλυτικά;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

Ε, σου λέει έχεις δύο ι εκεί που σου βγάζουν τα μάτια. Βάλε μία διαλυτικά για να τα βλέπεις στερεοσκοπικά. ;)


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέπω ότι οι εφημερίδες που παρακολουθώ online έχουν προτιμήσει την απόδοση αντι-ιικός. Όσο για τις ειδήσεις του Mega, ο υποτιτλιστής έλυσε το πρόβλημα με δικό του τρόπο: έγραψε αντιϊκός, δηλαδή μόνο δύο γιώτα και διαλυτικά.



Ειδικά ο υποτιτλιστής του Mega έχει μια δική του άποψη για τα πράγματα...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2011)

Στην καμπάνια που τρέχει αυτές τις μέρες από το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ για την εποχική γρίπη, το *αντι-ιικός* γράφεται με ενωτικό (έτσι και στο σάιτ τους: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B9-%CE%B9%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C+site%3Akeelpno.gr&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=). Έχω πάντως την αίσθηση ότι, με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, κάποια στιγμή θα έχουμε απλολογία *αντιικός* και θα ησυχάσουμε.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 4, 2014)

μολονότι υπάρχουν άφθονες "αντιιογενείς θεραπείες" εν διαδικτύω, τείνω να συμφωνήσω με zazula ως προς την σιωπηρώς καθιερωθείσα απόδοση του όρου παρ' Έλλησι.


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2014)

Καλωσήρθες, Ομιχλώδη. Αγνοούσα πλήρως τον τερατώδη σχηματισμό "αντιιογενής", για τον οποίο γκουγκλοδιαπίστωσα ιδίοις όμμασι ότι συνήθως συνοδεύει το "αντιμικροβιακός" και το "αντιμυκητ(ησ)ιακός", δηλαδή αποτελεί απλώς μια ντρίμπλα για να μην ειπωθεί η λέξη με τα πολλά γιώτα. Με τέτοιες λύσεις, το πρόβλημα μετατρέπεται σε τραγωδία.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 9, 2014)

Ε, ναι, εμπίπτει κι αυτό στον ορισμό «έστιν ουν τραγωδία...»
Νά και μια πιο "αρχαία" τρόπον τινά μεταφραστική τραγωδία: ανθιικός (λόγω του πάλαι ποτέ δασυνόμενου «ἰός »)
οχ! λέτε να δει τον «ανθιικό» κανένας EL>EN μεταφραστής και να πει ...«floral»...for real?

Το «αντιικός» πάντως δεν είναι λάθος (αντίθετα με κάποιο σχόλιο ότι η λέξη «αντι-» μένει πάντα αμετάβλητη στη νέα ελληνική). Κάθε άλλο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε την αποκοπή του «ι» στα _αντεκδίκηση, ανταπόκριση,_ κ.ά.π.

αντι+ιικός>αντ+ιικός> αντιικός λοιπόν.
Βέβαια, αν το πρόγραμμά σας όχι μόνο αποκρούει αλλά και εξουδετερώνει τους ιούς, τότε θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε τελείως διαφορετικές λέξεις π.χ. _ιοκτόνος, ιοφάγος_, κ.τ.τ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> βέβαια αν το πρόγραμμά σας όχι μόνο αποκρούει αλλά και εξουδετερώνει τους ιούς, τότε θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε τελείως διαφορετικές λέξεις πχ _ιοκτόνος, ιοφάγος_, κ.τ.τ.


...το οποίο όμως δεν το κάνουμε στα _αντιαεροπορικός_, _αντιαρματικός_, _ανθυποβρυχιακός _κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 9, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> (λόγω του πάλαι ποτέ δασυνόμενου «ἰός »)


Όχι, η αρχαία λέξη _ιός_ (η σχετική με το θέμα μας σημασία είναι: δηλητήριο, ιδίως φιδιών) ουδέποτε δασυνόταν. Επομένως, το θήτα του _*ανθιικού_ δεν προκύπτει από το αντι+ιός αλλά από τον ανθυπολοχαγό μέσω ελληνοβαρέματος.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

επ, θέμη, έχεις δίκιο, τώρα το πρόσεξα!
σοβαρή οφθαλμολογική τραγωδία ετούτη. κλείνω ραντεβού στον οπτομέτρη μου ...αυθωρεί και παραχρήμα!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στην καμπάνια που τρέχει αυτές τις μέρες από το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ για την εποχική γρίπη, το *αντι-ιικός* γράφεται με ενωτικό.


Και τώρα με ενωτικό το γράφει το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ, μόνο που τους ξεφεύγει καμιά φορά και καταλήγει *αντι-ικά*, όπως σε ένα ενημερωτικό κείμενο για τον Έμπολα που αναρτήθηκε το καλοκαίρι στη μονάδα μου.

Η προ τριμήνου ολοκληρωθείσα στρατιωτική θητεία μου υπήρξε άκρως εκπαιδευτική από γλωσσικής πλευράς... Η πληθώρα ορθογραφικών λαθών με ενόχλησε πολύ περισσότερο απ' ότι άλλα πράγματα που περίμενα να με απασχολήσουν στον στρατό· η δε συνύπαρξη των «μαγειρία» και «διαχείρηση», και συχνά «κάνη», με τα «χειρόκτια θερμάστρας» και τον «καταιονιστήρα» ήταν πέρα για πέρα σχιζοφρενική. (Και ύστερα έρχονταν «οι προσκωλυόμενοι» για «τα περίπολα» και τρελαινόσουν τελείως.)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 17, 2015)

Τι μου θύμισες! Πριν από μερικές ημέρες, σε δελτίο ειδήσεων του MEGA νομίζω, διάλεξαν την ορθογραφία «*αντι-ϊκά*» (δις)! Έχασα το φως μου σας λέω!


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Τι μου θύμισες! Πριν από μερικές ημέρες, σε δελτίο ειδήσεων του MEGA νομίζω, διάλεξαν την ορθογραφία «*αντι-ϊκά*» (δις)! Έχασα το φως μου σας λέω!



—Πού είναι τα ματάκια μου;
—Πάνω απ' το ι, δεν τα βλέπεις; :blink:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

*αντιικός* (δύο ιώτα) στο Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος είναι αρκετά εύλογος στην απορία του. Και με την ευκαιρία, υπάρχει άλλο τέτοιο παράδειγμα (τρια ιώτα ή, γενικότερα, τρία ίδια γράμματα) στα ελληνικά —γιατί στα γερμανικά μετά την ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση, όσα *τριπλά* σύμφωνα θέλετε... π.χ. Pappposter (πόστερ από χαρτόνι, Papp).



Στα αγγλικά, πάλι, μάλλον όχι. Θυμήθηκα δυο τέτοια ονόματα, πάντως: τις παλιές σκωτσέζικες κομητείες _Rossshire_ και _Invernessshire_, αν και είναι συνηθέστερη η γραφή _Ross-shire_ και _Inverness-shire_ αντιστοίχως.


----------



## Philip (Nov 18, 2016)

Έχουμε και το massspectrograph και massspectrography, που τα έμαθα έτσι στο γυμνάσιο. Άλλοι προτιμάνε mass spectrograph και mass spectrography, αλλά αυτά είναι πολύ μπανάλ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

Philip said:


> Έχουμε και το massspectrograph και massspectrography, που τα έμαθα έτσι στο γυμνάσιο. Άλλοι προτιμάνε mass spectrograph και mass spectrography, αλλά αυτά είναι πολύ μπανάλ.



mg:


----------

